# The most perfect "Blades"...



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I poured these, cleaned them up, designed them and tried them...
"and you couldn't even catch the bottem with them'
....talk about failure,,, these are my best crawfish blades ever, and the fish
won't even touch them... i'm thinking the bass are so impressed, them just
stare as they vibrate past 
"i think they look awesome," hanging from my rear view mirror!!!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice work I like them even if the fish don't lol


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

They look great. I've got some jigs and other baits I made and just like you failed miserably to catch anything on them. But I held onto them because they look good and had some hard work put into them.


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

Yep, kind of like many hanging in all the stores us fishermen visit, designed to catch us rather than fish!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

You know,Hatter.,,They didn't work when you tried them,,on that day,BUT that isn't saying they wont work on another day.......try 'em on a dark overcast day, you might change your mind??? I like your work!! They got that crawdad look! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

sonar said:


> You know,Hatter.,,They didn't work when you tried them,,on that day,BUT that isn't saying they wont work on another day.......try 'em on a dark overcast day, you might change your mind??? I like your work!! They got that crawdad look! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


and i was just thinkin they're swimming the wrong way


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

they look good,only the testing part was done wrong.
i ice fish one day 12 hr and did not pick anithing,i was redy to stay home next day but i decided to try next day and i used same hols same lures and 11am i had my limit 6 and relesed 4.

snag


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

One of my friends (new to fishing) pulled out the ugliest crank bait i had ever seen. He found it, cleaned it and repainted it..I swear to G** it was lipstick pink with Ford blue polka-dots.. 
He asked "what do you think i will catch on this?"
I answered "Hopefully, a tree". damned if he didn't pull in an 8" bass on that ugly thing. 
I've gone back to my old color scheme blades. time tested..


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Those look good. Don't give up on them use them under different weather condition's. Try them before and after the new and full moon. Blade baits can be trolled, reeled straight in, ripped off the bottom, vertical jigged.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have blades we made sitting out on the lake with a file and pinch on sinkers.. my own private stock 
i even have some we made for salt water. you can troll but you cannot cast from shore because the waves are so strong, you can't get a good retrieve.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Try some fire tiger.....shad.....differ the color


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I looked at the pictures of the baits and I think I discovered the problem....you forgot to add hooks. LOL


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

No hooks.. That's too funny.
I've got several places where these should work good. I only painted 6 so I kept two untouched just in case. They may be perfect for Darby Creek Smallmouth or Saugeyes..
I was trying some other blades in the lake behind my apt. I got a lot of small bass before the office lady ran me off, something about no fishing. I was sarcastic saying "well why isn't it posted? I ride several miles every night around this lake, and I've never seen a no fishing sign." She said "Turn around."
Sure enough, there was this little sign that said no fishing. The signs could only be seen if you circled the lake clockwise. All the signs faced one direction, and I felt like a Moron.
The next night i'm out there casting, and I had 7 hits but hadn't caught any, and here she comes... I told you yesterday, No Fishing!!
I reeled in and said "I'm not fishing, see... no hooks" She said "That was almost funny." I quit fishing it. The young neighbor boys told me where to fish so the office couldn't see me.. Too funny.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

hatteras1 said:


> No hooks.. That's too funny.
> I've got several places where these should work good. I only painted 6 so I kept two untouched just in case. They may be perfect for Darby Creek Smallmouth or Saugeyes..
> I was trying some other blades in the lake behind my apt. I got a lot of small bass before the office lady ran me off, something about no fishing. I was sarcastic saying "well why isn't it posted? I ride several miles every night around this lake, and I've never seen a no fishing sign." She said "Turn around."
> Sure enough, there was this little sign that said no fishing. The signs could only be seen if you circled the lake clockwise. All the signs faced one direction, and I felt like a Moron.
> ...


transpasers will be shot and surviwel's will be shot again.
I will not fish with out permit.plenty good public water to fish.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Yea, but it was 30' out my back door. had to try


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Got my new blades made for this weekend. Oh darn, picture didn't come out...


----------

